# ISO miniature poodle puppy or adult dog in Southern California



## Margo Tanenbaum (May 27, 2020)

My poodle passed away not too long ago, and I am hoping to get another poodle by the end of the summer. I am willing to also take a puppy or an adult dog if a breeder has one for sale. Does anyone have any leads for me? I have contacted a few breeders and found some possibilities in Nevada but nothing closer to home yet.

Thanks for any leads!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi and welcome. I’m sorry you lost your poodle recently.

It took me quite awhile to find my minipoo. They can be harder to find than standards and toys. I‘m on the east coast so I can’t suggest any breeders but others with more information will help you.









Buying a puppy safely - the basics


We have many discussions on here as to what constitutes a really good breeder, and rightly set our standards very high. In an ideal world, everyone would be prepared to research carefully, to build a relationship with an excellent breeder, and be ready to wait as long as it took for the right...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, I'm sorry to meet under the circumstances but if you pop over to the Poodle Breeder Directory forum and look for a Sticky thread titled Geographical Breeder List and Additional Resources you may find something.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





It's a work in progress with breeder names collected from recommendations from PF members along with a Poodle Club of America link to look for local and regional breeder referrals. There's other resources there, too.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, welcome. Hosanna is in SoCal, but that's Toys only, if memory serves.

Here is the San Diego club's breeder info list: 





Breeder List | San Diego Poodle Club


San Diego Poodle Breeders List




www.sandiegopoodleclub.org





Clarion is further north but still in California:
Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders . She has been nice to me and answered a couple questions at a show. Doubt you could go wrong there.

If you strike out, reach out to Mary Olund up at Cabernet. She would know who has what now and coming up. Such a shame about Covid; otherwise we'd be in prime season for you to visit some shows to meet people.


----------

